

Writing a File System in Linux Kernel - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/nix/writing-a-file-system-in-linux-kernel

======
koverstreet
If people are actually interested in such things, here's the glue code between
bcache and the Linux VFS (i.e bcachefs):

[http://evilpiepirate.org/git/linux-
bcache.git/tree/drivers/m...](http://evilpiepirate.org/git/linux-
bcache.git/tree/drivers/md/bcache/fs.c?h=bcache-dev)

------
csdreamer7
Did anyone try the makefile and get "make: Nothing to be done for `all'."?

------
jacquesm
These guys really don't learn, they keep copying unattributed articles from
other sites and translating them. Flagging this.

~~~
skazka16
What do you mean unattributed ?
[http://awesomescreenshot.com/02c2v8j95f](http://awesomescreenshot.com/02c2v8j95f)

------
voltagex_
Original Russian source:
[http://habrahabr.ru/company/spbau/blog/218833/](http://habrahabr.ru/company/spbau/blog/218833/)

